# XML-Datei nicht öffenbar



## LoMo (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem und zwar kann ich aus welchen Grund auch immer keine XML-Dateien öffnen. Er bringt weder Fehlermeldung noch sonst irgendwas und der Internet-Explorer wird auch nicht angezeigt. Wenn ich die Datei über Makromedia Dreamweaver ausführen will frägt er mich ob ich die Datei öffnen oder ausführen möchte   . Wenn ich auf ausführen klick passiert wieder nix. Keine Fehlermeldung garnix nicht mal der Explorer wird angezeigt. Downloaden jedoch kann ich sie   .

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte ?

Ich benutze Microsoft Internet-Explorer Version 6.0

Ps. Die XML-Dateien sind Fehlerfrei also kann der Fehler davon nicht kommen

mfg
Lomo


----------



## TommyMo (10. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Kannst du sie mit dem XML Editor von Windows XP öffnen? (Rechte Maustaste-->Öffnen mit-->XMLEditor)

Gruß
TOM


----------



## LoMo (10. Januar 2006)

Ne wenn ich es mit den XML-Editor öffne dann öffnet er die Datei mit Makromedia Dreamweaver. Der XML-Editor wird nicht aufgrufen.

mfg
Lomo


----------



## NomadSoul (10. Januar 2006)

und wenn Dus mit dem Editor öffnest? 
Evt ist das XML fehlerhaft, und die Anzeige der leeren Datei is absicht.


----------



## LoMo (11. Januar 2006)

mitn Editor oder Dreamweaver geht es zu öffnen allerdings nur in Codeform


----------



## NomadSoul (11. Januar 2006)

Also würde ich jetzt einfach mal vermuten, die XML Datei ist falsch, so das es nicht angezeigt werden kann. Was steht den in der XML drinne, (wie gross) sonnst könntest Du Sie ja mal hier anhängen und wir schauen da mal drüber.

edit:
oaky Du scheinst ein Fehler auszuschliessen, (erstes Posting nochmal gelesen ) ggf ist die Datei zu gross oder es fehlt die Anzeigedatei, oder gar das DTD.


----------



## TommyMo (11. Januar 2006)

Dann sollte es aber trotzdem mittels XML Editor zu öffnen sein. Dieser zeigt dann auch eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung an.

TOM


----------

